# Eco complete made my water cloudy? Is is a companys mistake?



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

Okay i just bought some eco complete about 12 hours ago. I took everything out and layed down the substrate but now my water is really cloudy. I can seeonly 2 inches when looking at the gravel. Thats how cloudy it is. =/ should i call the company and tell them that its deffective or not? I have 10 fish and a 10 gallon bucket and i want them in the tank fast.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Vadimshevchuk,

New gravel can be a little "dusty" when first used. The more organic substrates like Eco Complete, Turface, Soilmaster Select, and others are much more "dusty" and will make the water cloudy when first used.

I found that doing a major water change, or better yet draining the water down to the top of the substrate, then refilling helps substantially but does not totally remove the cloudiness. When I refill I place a plate or saucer on the substrate and add water carefully hitting the plate and not disturbing the substrate. I treat the water with a de-chlor (Flourish Prime), turn on the filter and heater, and when the temperature allows I acclimate and add my fish. A good filter normally removes what little cloudiness I have after a couple of days.


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

There is a white packet that comes in the new bags and you spouse too pour it into the tank to help it clear up! I've replace my sub with 6 boxes of ECO and did what Seattle_Aquarist said I did a couple of 100% water change before using the packet that came in the bags and clear it up in a day.


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

thanks guys its al lgood and all of my plants/fish are okay only 1 fish died. Jumped outta the bucket =/ i just turned on my filter and it was all good


----------

